# OOTD: 28 July 2009



## StereoXGirl (Jul 28, 2009)

This is actually an OOTD from my *Minneapolis, Minnesota* trip, but I can't remember what day it was. The first pic is from the Walker Art Center, and the second was a group photo.






Jacket: Silence &amp; Noise (Urban Outfitters)

Top: H&amp;M

Jeans: Forever 21

Flip-Flops: Old Navy (I haven't been able to wear closed-toed shoes since I ripped off the toenail)









I think we all gained 5-10 lbs. on the trip! Friends and family were feeding us huge meals morning, noon, and night! lol!


----------



## Karren (Jul 28, 2009)

Very cute, Shaundra!! That Minnisota food is awesome!! Couple salads and you'll be back to yur pre vacation weight!


----------



## Lucy (Jul 28, 2009)

great outfit! i LOVE silence + noise!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 28, 2009)

Very cute Shaundra! Love your jeans in the first pic - nice colour!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very cute Shaundra! Love your jeans in the first pic - nice colour! Thanks! They're actually the same jeans, different lighting. lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 29, 2009)

Cute. I like the jacket


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 29, 2009)

very cute! I love the jacket!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2009)

Cute outfit! Love the jacket.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 4, 2009)

You look soo cute!, you look so young too, if i saw you in person, i would put you at 17 years old, i swear.


----------

